# Schwinn Phantom: original or reproduction?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 22, 2018)

Is there a chance this is an original Phantom? I don't see any evidence of allen heads or other tail-tell signs
of a repo bike. I'm still waiting on the serial number. Granted, the badge says Chicago but you never know. The owner isn't knowledgeable about it.


----------



## phantom (Jan 22, 2018)

Way way too many wrong parts. Nice project though.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 22, 2018)

I've never seen an original in person. The first thing that pops out is the coloring. Where the red meets the black is not a V shape. Also the decal looks mounted at an angle rather than horizontal.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2018)

phantom forks were painted ,frame paint is not original,tank would be chrome with painted accents.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2018)

That is a Schwinn Abomination--run far, run fast. BTW this is a ballooner not a middleweight. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Jan 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> That is a Schwinn Abomination--run far, run fast. BTW this is a ballooner not a middleweight. V/r Shawn



Abomination yes, however, just by looking how would you know that's a balloon frame? My guess it's a 90's Cruiser that has been tinkered with and those are middleweight frames, narrower at the rear dropouts. Tire size has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 22, 2018)

The Middleweight frame can take balloon tires, it came with them in 1995.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2018)

While all of this is true it would be more appropriate to list a "Phantom" in the balloon tire section rather than the middleweight section. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2018)

Small head badge with Chicago on it. :eek:  Frame may be a 1960 + build.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks all. I knew the pricing was too good to be true. It is pretty though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2018)

twinflight said:


> Thanks all. I knew the pricing was too good to be true. It is pretty though.



Just curious what was the asking price on this gem? V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 24, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious what was the asking price on this gem? V/r Shawn




$450 and she’s yours!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Jan 24, 2018)

twinflight said:


> $450 and she’s yours!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Is this yours?  I am interested. Send me a message...thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2018)

twinflight said:


> $450 and she’s yours!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'll pass but if it was local I'd buy it and part it. In fact if anyone does I call dibs on seat! I'll give ya half your money back for it ($225 shipped). V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Jan 24, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll pass but if it was local I'd buy it and part it. In fact if anyone does I call dibs on seat! I'll give ya half your money back for it ($225 shipped). V/r Shawn



If Twinflight gets back with me and I work something out consider the seat yours. We'll see.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 24, 2018)

phantom said:


> If Twinflight gets back with me and I work something out consider the seat yours. We'll see.




Not mine. Just thought it was purdy.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/d/schwinn-phantom-26-bike/6398407367.html


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 25, 2018)

What parts are of most value? What’s so great about the seat?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2018)

I personally like the use of a "Black Phantom" decal on a Red Phantom colored frame (if it was actually the correct red, that is)


----------

